# My Combo



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

the turquoise snakeskin pleather came yesterday and I cannot believe how gorgeous it is. the pictures do not do it justice. I paired it with the 3acp skin #92 and I have #45 as a backup that looks equally good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's beautiful!

So you're going to do the K2 Kover Konversion?

Betsy


----------



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

Love that!  I hope you'll show us the finished project.  

I worked on one last night.  Find yourself some clips/clamps.  They're handy for applying the pressure while the glue is drying.  I had glue all over my fingertips and I was running around trying to gather up potato chip clips.  LOL!  Organization is not my strong point and I have ZERO crafting skills.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Simply Gorgeous


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I like the shade of the Turquoise color.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

OOO Very pretty color!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

What a beautiful color!  Hope you'll post pics of your finished product


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Really pretty. Good job.


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

I love that snakeskin, where did you find it? It looks beautiful with the skin you chose, I can't wait to see how the cover turns out!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Stunning combination of colors!


----------



## LunarEarthMama (Mar 19, 2009)

I told you this before, but you have really great taste! The combo is so very lovely. Beautiful colors.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Love the color combintain, please post when your cover is complete.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

What a beautiful combination. I have a question for you--do you know if they make that skin for K-1-- and would it look good with a wine oberon cover?  See my celtic hounds on page 19 of "Post your oberon to see which one is prettiest" . I need a skin that looks god with wine, and they seem in short supply. Thanks !!!


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

JeanThree said:


> What a beautiful combination. I have a question for you--do you know if they make that skin for K-1-- and would it look good with a wine oberon cover? See my celtic hounds on page 19 of "Post your oberon to see which one is prettiest" . I need a skin that looks god with wine, and they seem in short supply. Thanks !!!


you know, I do not see that skin for the Kindle 1, but I am sure if you asked, they would do it. I also did see several that would look good with wine. Look at Kindleone # 8.35.80.171


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.syfabrics.com/Browse.aspx/Snake-Skin-Vinyl/406

link to where I got the snakeskin. they have other colors as well


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

yes we definitely need finished product pics!


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> yes we definitely need finished product pics!


And we need step-by-step pics for the craft-challenged (me) Great combo, love the color!


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

dixielogs said:


> http://www.syfabrics.com/Browse.aspx/Snake-Skin-Vinyl/406
> 
> link to where I got the snakeskin. they have other colors as well


Thanks for the link, I ordered some for my Amazon cover, too!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Your 3acp skin looks so different than it does on the website.  Yours looks like it has a lot more turquoise.  I love it.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

dixielogs said:


> the turquoise snakeskin pleather came yesterday and I cannot believe how gorgeous it is. the pictures do not do it justice. I paired it with the 3acp skin #92 and I have #45 as a backup that looks equally good.


#45 is nice but I really like the the one you have there. That red looks great with the turquoise. Can't wait to see your finished product. How much material did you order? Looks like there's a lot there. Was there a minimum amount that you had to order?


----------

